# Calorie Consumption



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 27, 2007)

Just wondering...

How many calories do you typically consume in a day?

I know that they recommended value is 2000, but I've had discussions with my roommate and we've decided that for women of our size (5'3" and under), a better estimate would be around 1500.

I try to keep my consumption down to around 1250.

Is that unhealthy?

I still eat a lot of vegetables and fruits.


----------



## fairytale22 (Feb 28, 2007)

Usually around that number is what is recommended for people trying to lose weight, but it all depends on how much you weigh and how much you exercise.


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Feb 28, 2007)

*As long as you dont eat 3,000 calories over your daily intake Then you provent gaining weight.3,000 calories adds 1lb.Your only eating 1250 a day thats fine and not unhealthy you may want to add a daily multiple vitamin.You could go up to 2,000 without a problem no matter how short you are.*


----------



## aeni (Feb 28, 2007)

To figure out your BMR: http://health.discovery.com/tools/ca...sal/basal.html


----------



## Katja (Feb 28, 2007)

*I wouldn't say 1,250/day is unhealthy, unless those 1,250 calories are full of sodium, saturated fats, and processed foods, etc.  For a woman of your size, 1,250 is quite normal, especially if you aren't very active.  

If you are active, I would recommend intaking a little more a day, maybe by 150-200, but it really isn't necessary if you're 'trying' to lose weight.  1,250/day is probably just about right if you are wanting to lose weight, in conjunction to exercise.

My weight fluctuates 10 lbs +/- around 125lbs.  I usually intake 1,350-1,500 calories a day, a little more on the weekends, and I'm a fairly active female.  I really believe your body will tell you if you need more energy to withstand extra activity.

Along with a good multivitamin, you should try and eat a balanced diet of protein, carbs, and fats.  *


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree with Katja... I eat about 1250 calories a day (or more, never less) and I workout losing about 600 calories a week (yea, I dont do much lol) I eat a lot of high fiber and nuts, along with my women's vitamin. What's different is that I am 5'10 and weigh 180 lbs. Understand your body, If you are losing more than 2-3 lbs a week, after the first week or two of dieting, you probably should eat a litte more. (Plus I eat as much veggies as I want and count them as 0 calories.)


----------



## Katja (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tightambitionz* 

 
_I agree with Katja... I eat about 1250 calories a day (or more, never less) and I workout losing about 600 calories a week (yea, I dont do much lol) I eat a lot of high fiber and nuts, along with my women's vitamin. What's different is that I am 5'10 and weigh 180 lbs. Understand your body, If you are losing more than 2-3 lbs a week, after the first week or two of dieting, you probably should eat a litte more. (Plus I eat as much veggies as I want and count them as 0 calories.)_

 
*Mmm....veggies... I just made asparagus for the first time last night, and it was awesome.  It's my new favorite food. lol

From what you said, you seem to have a healthy routine and diet. 
(I wish I was 5'10 *shrugs*)*


----------

